# SJs and Rage cleaning. :D



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

On the topic of Rage Cleaning, I know a few SJs and they _ALL_ Rage Clean at times. Is it a commonality of the temperament or am I just imagining it?

To the SJ forum, if you have ever Rage Cleaned why do you do it and what does it accomplish besides making things sparkle? :tongue:

Any input is welcome. ^^ This topic is mostly for fun. (mostly) :kitteh: Kitty for maximum effect!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I sometimes do it when I'm upset.
Cleanin is a great way to blow off some steam and think things over in your head. Added bonus is a sparkly clean house :wink:.


----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not an SJ, but I rage clean. I do it to burn off the energy that comes with being extremely pissed. If I didn't do it, I could damage people or property.


----------



## kexx (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah if I'm upset I tend to stress bake/cook or clean. It matters. I do it to get my mind off whatever it is I'm worried about and channel it into something a bit more productive. Haha. It helps me by putting me into a different mindset of completing some task(s) instead of over-thinking something (which is what I always do). I'm not sure if it's an SJ thing though. It might be a J thing. I'm pretty sure my INFJ roommate does the same thing.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

My mom is an ESFJ and she's famous for rage cleaning. Whenever there's a disagreement she's cleaning something up. I personally don't do that. But, I like to clean though and sometimes I happen to be cleaning when I'm upset.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

No, I just kick whatever mess is around.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

TJSeabury said:


> On the topic of Rage Cleaning, I know a few SJs and they _ALL_ Rage Clean at times. Is it a commonality of the temperament or am I just imagining it?
> 
> To the SJ forum, if you have ever Rage Cleaned why do you do it and what does it accomplish besides making things sparkle? :tongue:
> 
> Any input is welcome. ^^ This topic is mostly for fun. (mostly) :kitteh: Kitty for maximum effect!


And lol @ referring to that as a kitty. xD


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

from Beebe's archetypes involving eight functions.
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...volving-eight-functions-type-beebe-model.html



> DEMONIC PERSONALITY COMPLEX:
> ExFJ's: Others' disorder is making me crazy; frenzied rush to clean and fix everything or order the other person


What do you guys think?


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm also not an SJ, but I tend to rage-clean. It's much more productive than just sitting around being angry, and it helps me get my thoughts in order.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't do rage cleaning. Cleaning actually makes me more stressed than calm, and I end up throwing everything away. It's like: "Books. Dump. Magazines. Dump. Papers. Dump. Pictures. Dump. Goldfish. Dump. Cat. Dump. Dog. Dump."


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

one time i was really mad and surprised at a friend and i went outside and cleaned out my car. I remember that i really freaked out. It doesnt happen often though or my house would be cleaner.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

MCRTS said:


> I don't do rage cleaning. Cleaning actually makes me more stressed than calm, and I end up throwing everything away. It's like: "Books. Dump. Magazines. Dump. Papers. Dump. Pictures. Dump. Goldfish. Dump. Cat. Dump. Dog. Dump."


NoooOOoo you cant throw away the goldfish!


----------



## Guardian (Sep 24, 2011)

I tend to pace around the room and talk to myself


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah I rage clean, but I don't rage apart from when cleaning

sometimes I don't find stuff I'm looking for and I'll throw a fit because there's so much stuff piled up "everywhere" and clean up

same goes for my fridge, sometimes it gets dirty and I'll flip out and clean it for two hours until it's as good as new

though this never happens with people around or outside, my friends all think I'm a neat freak, when in fact I'm a closet... filthmonger!


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not SJ, but I rage clean. Rage cleaning is a good way to deal with stress; It's productive and creates a harmless outlet. I don't know about it being specific to a certain "type" though. I know another NT who rage cleans when stressed. I know two SJs who are particular about keeping things clean, but I don't know if they rage clean.


----------



## At_the_Meadows (Apr 22, 2012)

I rage cleaned because I learned that this is how you deal with stress from my SJ family. When I lived alone I did it for awhile but sooner or later, I didn't do it because there was no longer that influence over me! I now go for an exercise to burn off stress which is definitely a preferred method.

Perhaps other non SJ types have learned this approach under the SJ.


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I more often clean when I'm lonely than or nervous than when I'm upset. I can spend a ton of time cleaning though because I'm so ridiculously sentimental and I get easily distracted by memories.

I do have a really strange habit of becoming really angry when cleaning dishes, which I blame on the fact that I hate doing the dishes to an irrational extent. I don't even have to fully wash most things - just rinse all the food off and organize them in the dishwasher - but I despise doing it because people could easily get at least most of the food off by rinsing plates and licking food off utensils, but they're too lazy. If I'm angry when I start doing the dishes, it's usually a double negative situation, so I calm down, which is very lucky. If I had the rage from dishes and something else combined, I'd probably just explode all over and then haunt kitchen sinks, making people hate the dishes like I do with my presence.


----------



## chiyz (Jul 27, 2012)

For me, it's not just cleaning. Cleaning is just one of many outlets; sometimes I rant on tumblr or to a friend, or paint, sit and think, play piano, or cry when I'm angry (does anyone else do this?).


----------



## jdog (Aug 30, 2011)

I rage clean, often when I can't find something, or when the roommates are out of the house.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

sublimation = maturity / productivity?


----------

